# Good start to September on the Ohio River



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Well my younger sister wanted to get out and go fishing 1 more time before she heads back to OSU this Friday for school. I decided to take her to the river as she has never been out there and it is my favorite place to fish now.


It was a beautiful day, sunny and not too hot, in fact kind of chilly this morning. Shad was easy to come by today and I quickly got a 1/4 of a bucket full. 

I drifted all day today again, but it was rough in certain areas with the wind blowing straight up river. Had to use my trolling motor and a drift sock to help control the boat. I think if there would not have been as much wind we could have picked up some more fish, but we still had a good day.

Now here is the good stuff. Today I was out-fished by my sister...haha this was her first trip to the Ohio river and she gets the Catfish Trifecta (1 each of the 3 species: channel, flathead, and blue) And she even posed with 1 of the fish!!!! Hand on the hip and everything...haha It was a great time and I am glad I was able to put her on some fish. She kept waiting for a big fish and then caught the 13 pounder and she still was not happy though....she kept asking to catch a 50 pounder, I told her to get in line 

Pictures below:

Totals were:

3 Flatheads
1 Channel 
5 Blues
Big fish- 13 pound blue my sister caught.
Total of 9 fish today.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Good deal. I do have one question Brian..... *Did you make her be the anchor person*? I know we (you, Mark and myself) usually make the "guest" be responsible for the anchor!


----------



## bonsai87 (Sep 17, 2007)

nice fish...sounds like a good time!!..i need to make it down to the river..i still have never been down there for cats...my issue is no boat...dont have a place to put one...but i will make it down there one of these days


----------



## fishingfreak306 (Aug 31, 2009)

hell yeah son go get em


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

H2O Mellon said:


> Good deal. I do have one question Brian..... *Did you make her be the anchor person*? I know we (you, Mark and myself) usually make the "guest" be responsible for the anchor!


Haha, no I did not, but in fact I drifted all day. I never even had the anchor out of its storage compartment today.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I am glad she showed you how its done, son!!!!, I hope your passenger side of the boat stays hot as the last few times out its been mighty "cold" on that side of the boat, ha ha
Nice job, your partner has to work and you have a good day to rub it in....Thanks, really appreciate that 

Salmonid


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats to u and sis


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish Brian, yea I thought I would never say this but we really do enjoy drifting practiced for two months on the Ohio River and after retieing which seems a hundred times we learned to do it.

Just recently we were in a DuraCats tournament came in second place with 101# fish and all were caught drifting and we averaged 2.5 mph on the GPS so we have learned to use it even when there is current that we normally would anchor up in. Just another arsenal for our tournament fishing.

I enjoy the way they slam the rods down trying to rip your poles out of the rod holders and the sound of the drag as they are ripping line off the reel, have got to make sure that everything is in tiptop shape or something is going to not hold up.

Since we started drifting our average fish is 16 pounds. We have caught a bunch of thirty's in the last month alone....................Doc


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Congrats on the fish , Hopefully they are still hitting that good this weekend.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

RiverWader said:


> Congrats on the fish , Hopefully they are still hitting that good this weekend.


Hopefully they will be. I will be back out tomorrow in a different section of river, and hope that the bite is good down there as well.


Thanks Doc! Yeah I am really starting to enjoy drifting. Although I have only done it 2 times now, I plan on doing it again tomorrow. There is definitley no doubt when you get a hit, the rod is just slammed down, bouncing up and down, and everytime you think it is a big fish regardless if it is a 4 or 5 pounder, just because they hit it so hard.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

How do you drift fish?


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

RiverWader said:


> How do you drift fish?


In the most basic way you just drop your lines down to the bottom, reel them up a couple times to keep them from dragging the bottom, yet still fish close to the bottom, and then let the wind/current, or use your trolling motor to "drift" around. You are basicly fishing straight down so when a fish hits, you definitley know it. You cover a lot of water doing this.


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

Dude, how did your sister get all the good looking genes of the family and you get absolutely none. LOL. I was really surprised that no one else brought this fact up. All things considered it looks like you guys had a great day on the river and yes drift fishing is very addicting. It is just much easier to do it when you are doing it with someone who has drifted before. This past weekend we picked up our first flathead drifting. He was right around 14 or 15lbs. Can't wait to get some more drifting.


Larry


----------



## The Yeti (Mar 17, 2009)

firecat said:


> Dude, how did your sister get all the good looking genes of the family and you get absolutely none. LOL. I was really surprised that no one else brought this fact up...


Thanks for saying what everyone else was thinking. LOL J/k 

Nice fish though! I've already doubled my catch in September compared to August and July combined! Good to see ya taking care of family!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

firecat said:


> Dude, how did your sister get all the good looking genes of the family and you get absolutely none. LOL. I was really surprised that no one else brought this fact up. All things considered it looks like you guys had a great day on the river and yes drift fishing is very addicting. It is just much easier to do it when you are doing it with someone who has drifted before. This past weekend we picked up our first flathead drifting. He was right around 14 or 15lbs. Can't wait to get some more drifting.
> 
> 
> Larry


Hell if I know...haha

Yep drifting is my new favorite thing to do haha, just working out my system, hopefully my rod holders will be here this coming week so I can get them rigged up on the side of my boat and then I will be in business.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Looks like you're below Anderson Ferry. I've caught some nice fish around there. Ever try the edge of the channel on the Kentucky side of the ferry? There's a red buoy or marker there, near the creek mouth.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

chadwimc said:


> Looks like you're below Anderson Ferry. I've caught some nice fish around there. Ever try the edge of the channel on the Kentucky side of the ferry? There's a red buoy or marker there, near the creek mouth.


I know where your talking about. Have not fished it much. These fish were not caught anywhere near there though much farther up river


----------

